# What does your Poo like to pinch??



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

It's been a long day so I've had my brew & thought I'd head off to bed earlier & get snuggled under the duvet. Whilst putting my nightie on Cara had pinched my bra and was having great fun with my socks.

Don't know what it is but socks are her favorite , clean, used, cold, just removed or even still on tootsies.

What does your Poo like to pinch??

K xx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

How embarrassing but she loves to take my knickers off when I am on the loo - she is an expert - she then tosses her head in the air - gives them a good shake and then whizzes off with them to hide in the most bizarre places!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

How embarrassing but she loves to take my knickers off when I am on the loo - she is an expert - she then tosses her head in the air - gives them a good shake and then whizzes off with them to hide in the most bizarre places!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

My cow hotwater bottle my hubbie got me for xmas


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Our Crocs that sit by the back door & any tissues that have been dropped!!!!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

My pants and socks, doesn't matter if dirty or clean that's what she loves the most, also quite partial to tissues and chewing gum from the pavement! Emma x


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

My mobile phone!

Mitzy has a real thing for it.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty was a knicker theif when little but now its mainly socks. Her favourite thing to steal now is tissues though, she'll get her nose in the pockets of any jeans or hoodies I've left out and i'll come home to find shredded tissue all over the place!!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy loves some juggling scarves that I have for the children to play with and also our plastic farm animals. I am forever removing these from her crate. The other day I took out a lion, a rhino, a cow and a plastic rubbery lizard! I am not sure what her plan was for these poor animals was but knowing her they would have been missing a leg or two later on!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh god, they both LOVE shoes, bras, knickers & socks 

Then Izzie also likes to steal used make up wipes out of my bin in my bedroom! No idea why :S


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

Maisie is a bra theif too!! along with knickers and socks, she loves to run out in the garden with them all. She is also quite partial to tissues (which she will pinch out of pockets) and today i caught her in the bathroom doing a good impression of an Andrex puppy! she managed to pinch a whole loo roll and run out in the garden with it, looked like it had snowed when she'd finished shredding it in the garden !!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I would have to say slippers our a fave in our house .... and they look so cute with a slipper in their mouth .. xx

Good thread Kirsty


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Crocs by the back door (brilliant for those trips into the garden) and his big bonus is if he can get one of my sheepskin slippers from the shoe cupboard!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Oh god, they both LOVE shoes, bras, knickers & socks
> 
> Then Izzie also likes to steal used make up wipes out of my bin in my bedroom! No idea why :S


Yep thats one of Bettys faves too! Funny isn't it!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Yep thats one of Bettys faves too! Funny isn't it!!


Yeah I don't get it at all! It can't taste good or anything but she ALWAYS has her head in my bin :S


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Yeah I don't get it at all! It can't taste good or anything but she ALWAYS has her head in my bin :S


Same as Betty! I have to put my bin in my spare bedroom and shut the door to stop her getting in it all the time!!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

How strange, pepper loves tissues and socks too! She is like lightening where tissues are concerned, you don't stand a chance if you have a cold!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Same as Betty! I have to put my bin in my spare bedroom and shut the door to stop her getting in it all the time!!


Well my sister is terrible, she leaves her bedroom door open all the time! & there always seems to be chocolate in her bin, anyway Izzie knows she she always goes in for a peek & to try find some chocolate & then she gets stuck in there until we notice because the door closes behind her & she can't get back out! Nightmare LOL.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh what a laugh!! I forgot about tissues and hankies dropped or in pockets. .... Isn't it strange that Poos have the same theft likes


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Poppy loves, socks, and shoes, she also loves to get hold of my jumpers run round with them wrap herself up and the fall asleep on them. But her absolute favourite is tissues. Ive no idea where she finds some of them!! I'm sure she's got a secret supply hidden somewhere that I am yet to find. Her newest obsession is money. The window cleaner had called, I'd paid him and put the change which included a 5 pound note in my pocket. I forgot about it, that evening I was sat watching Television, with Poppy and she stuck her nose in my pocket, for few seconds then jumped down and ran off, and peeked around the door at me as I looked, I saw the money dangling out of her mouth. Some frantic chasing later, which involved me being out run and probably out smarted by Poppy resulted in me retreaving a very damp but intact five pound note


Simon and Poppy


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Seems to be a poo thing, but yes, knickers, bras, tissues........and gloves, even when you are wearing them, and he tries to get them off your hands. Seems to drive him bonkers.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

there is a theme here!!
Vincent loves pants, all types, all sizes, clean or dirty he LOVES them!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Socks, tights, knickers, tissues, anything out of a bin! And, if she has the chance, my feather duster!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Tressa said:


> Seems to be a poo thing, but yes, knickers, bras, tissues........and gloves, even when you are wearing them, and he tries to get them off your hands. Seems to drive him bonkers.


Ooooh forgot about gloves!!, Poppy's the same with gloves especially if you are wearing them. It made walks fun during the cold weather 

Simon and Poppy


----------



## gringo (Dec 17, 2011)

*slippers*

slippers she carnt leave them alone, she loves socks as long as there are feet in them little teeth hurt


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a habit of saving the cardboard rolls once a loo roll is finished - give them to nieces/nephews to make things with (old family habit that is proving hard to shake )

Archie likes to steal these, the little chap looks so pleased with himself when he gets one 

Currently he's running around in the garden with a quince that fell of the tree ... he's a strange little puppy


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Is the makeup thing not because there is animal fat in make up? Emma x


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dexter likes tea towels and now gets them of the side of the kitchen if one is hanging off. He also loves a dropped tissue.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rascal used to steal the post until we fixed a letter cage to the door - now he likes leaflets from magazines and papers !
Scamp will run off with dirty socks !


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie had a go at my specs must have dropped off for a while( too many gins!) and when I woke and went for my specs both arms had teeth marks in. Not a good look, as expected insurance would not pay out damage by my own pet(!) so managed to get new frames and lenses re fitted VERY expensive nap!


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh how funny. Bras were pushca's fave and then knickers if I was in the shower but now toilet paper. She is delighted if she finds a used tissue too


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Olive will be in sock heaven in my house! My kids are known for taking their socks off as soon as they walk in the house and just throwing them on the floor. 

Fun thread! I wish we used the word "knickers" here!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Baby wipes for Rosie instead of make-up wipes. They must have something similar in them that cockapoos love! But her total favourite is the kids' socks. I have seen her nose through a pile of dirty washing to find a tiny sock and then go running off with it. Oh, and their gloves too.

She used to have a thing for shoes but she's grown out of that now. Although she is still partial to my slippers every now and again. 

It's so funny that they're all so similar!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Scarlett absolutely loves socks - any kind, clean or not, on our feet, or on the floor. I can't sleep with socks on, so I sometimes have a pair beside my bed, and if I leave them, she will steal them and run like there's no tomorrow! Once in a while she will take other clothing items if they fall on the floor or are on the top of the hamper or something, but usually it's socks.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Wynny loves to steal knickers, tissues, slippers basically all the above that have been mentioned. Another favourite is the cats poop scoop.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

socks...always socks...clean or dirty, it doesnt matter....oh and tea towels from the kitchen...and my oven mitts.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Nacho is a sock fanatic. Did some tidying yesterday - found a pile of them behind the sofa Knickers are also a hit and shredding my tights are an absolute must  Must have been through at least 10 pairs since I got the little critter! 

Tissues and toilet rolls are also a favourite pastime.


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

haha. This thread is so funny. Pixel loves to get socks.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

New one to my list .. *hubbys trainer *.. oops .. Picnic had a Nike velcro tag in her mouth last night ... oh dear .. I shouldn't laugh .. but it was our fault ... we leave shoes and trainers under her nose ... it could have been worse ..she could have chewed one of mine or the kids shoes ha ha ha ... hubby can hop to work   

We did laugh she looked like she was labelled by Nike with this velcro tag hanging out of her mouth .. really funny


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Very funny! Riley loves my slippers, I am constantly wandering round with only one as he has usually pinched the other and stashed it in his crate, he is also partial to an odd sock, glove and used tissue! 
I am sure if he were allowed upstairs he would be a knicker nicker too!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh god JoJo don't get me started with shoes! Poppy is absolutely terrible, she brings them into the lounge & sits & chews them! She even tries to get my UGGs!  Needless to say they are removed straight away 

Izzie only carries shoes round to greet us with when we come home  She doesn't chew them anymore though which is good, i'm sure Poppy will grow out of it eventually!


----------

